# What to do with frozen trim/bud???



## yung420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I got some trim/bud from my last harvest, about an oz and a half, I was wondering what would be best to make...hash or keif....oil or butter, help me out. Peace


----------



## gioua (Feb 15, 2013)

make oil.. edibles to most folks give longer effects and the person generally needs less (.25g ) to obtain them..


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 15, 2013)

i was discussing this with someone on here about this today. is your trim dried out then frozen, or fresh-frozen? 

and more of a Q on top of yours, if you had fresh frozen trim, would it be best to ice wash extract it first then iso extract it?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 15, 2013)

Bho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gioua (Feb 16, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> i was discussing this with someone on here about this today. is your trim dried out then frozen, or fresh-frozen?
> 
> and more of a Q on top of yours, if you had fresh frozen trim, would it be best to ice wash extract it first then iso extract it?




FWIW... I have used fresh frozen buds and trim in making hash concentrates edibles yada yada... infact I cut some of my girls early to use in medibles when they are clear due to the much needed energy lift immature buds give..

has a bit more greener taste (some dont like it use more water)


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 16, 2013)

i thought i read using fresh frozen trim for a bho or iso extraction greatly increases your chances of pulling chlorophyll out vs dried frozen trim. plus if you use fresh frozen trim for an iso ext, your also pulling out water, which is a main thing you dont want to have to wait to evap in your iso dish. no?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 16, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> i thought i read using fresh frozen trim for a bho or iso extraction greatly increases your chances of pulling chlorophyll out vs dried frozen trim. plus if you use fresh frozen trim for an iso ext, your also pulling out water, which is a main thing you dont want to have to wait to evap in your iso dish. no?


i know butane doesnt i have heard that if you leave bud in the iso for a long time it will but i have not seen any thing to back this up

but i would do it on dry trim 
i cant remember if op said it was fresh then frozen or dried then frozen


----------



## yung420 (Feb 16, 2013)

Currently making butter with mine in a crockpot on low for about 12 hours now. Planning on letting go for 12 more hours. I added a little more water than usual jus to make sure taste isn't an issue.


----------



## Cannacalista (Jul 1, 2020)

DemonTrich said:


> i was discussing this with someone on here about this today. is your trim dried out then frozen, or fresh-frozen?
> 
> and more of a Q on top of yours, if you had fresh frozen trim, would it be best to ice wash extract it first then iso extract it?


I come across this comment and I have the exact question and since my trim falls under the fresh cut/frozen what exactly can I do with mine?

thank you


----------



## ProteinPapi420 (Aug 4, 2020)

bubble hash


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 4, 2020)

ProteinPapi420 said:


> bubble hash


Yep.... bubble hash. Its what I do. I got 30 grams off last run of trim only.


----------



## captainforest (Nov 29, 2020)

ProteinPapi420 said:


> bubble hash


How many % is your yield for fresh frozen?


----------



## captainforest (Nov 29, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Yep.... bubble hash. Its what I do. I got 30 grams off last run of trim only.


from how many grams of flower?


----------



## Cnickson922 (May 16, 2022)

Hi ino its long ago this post now but could I get told how to make the stuff


----------

